# Tivo 4K video not as sharp as FireTV 4K Cube



## Joe7561 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello,
I recently received a Tivo Stream 4K for the holidays and have hooked it up to my Sony Bravia 4K XBR-49X900F TV. The problem I am seeing is that the Tivo 4K picture is no where near as sharp as the 2 year old Amazon FireTV 4K Cube I have previously been using. 
If I check the picture output on the TV while using each device, the Sony shows "3840x2160p 4K - 16:9 - Dolby Digital Plus" for both the Tivo Stream and Amazon cube. 
Both devices are using my home wifi and I checked the network strength on the Tivo Stream which says "Excellent". 

Ive tried watching movies and sports using both devices through the tv, swapping them out on the same HDMI port. and there is a big noticeable difference in the pictures. The football game and movies through the Amazon cube was so vivid, clear and bright, while the Tivo Stream was noticeably duller and colors no where near as vivid. I used the same HDMI port and different apps, and the picture output remained the same. 

Is this just normal? Is the Amazon cube supposed to give a better picture than the Tivo 4K stick? 
Or are there video settings which should be modified on the Tivo stick? I figure 4K is 4K, regardless of the streaming device so I am really disappointed as I have been a big Tivo fan since the early days, and love the Tivo Stream app. But lower quality picture would obviously be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## MassMan (Mar 19, 2019)

For kicks I just tried it. My Tivo Stream 4K is duller with the same TV settings as my Fire Stick 4K. This is comparing the Channels App with the same OTA channel.

BTW my Tivo Premiere with the cable card is vibrant and on the cable version of the same channel the streamers were on its much better than both.


----------



## Joe7561 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for checking that @MassMan! So I guess my eyes arent playing tricks on me!  
I just opened up a ticket with Tivo, asking the same questions I asked here. 
Ill post a follow up if/when I receive a response from them.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

The TS4k jacks with the video, the fire tvs, new GoogleSticks or the AirTv do not have such issues.



Joe7561 said:


> Thanks for checking that @MassMan! ...
> Ill post a follow up if/when I receive a response from them.


I'll wait, but Im giving you 1 year.


----------



## Joe7561 (Dec 27, 2020)

foghorn2 said:


> The TS4k jacks with the video, the fire tvs, new GoogleSticks or the AirTv do not have such issues.
> 
> What do you mean by "The TS4k jacks with the video"?
> 
> I'll wait, but Im giving you 1 year.


Thats funny. I have not heard anything...but I figure their tech staff is probably on a holiday break. 
Or they wont touch the question and forwarded it to the black hole.


----------

